# Cappuccino cups



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

So much talk on the postie thread about cups. Made me wonder what people thought were the best cups for cappuccino?

Paul


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The 6oz inker Luna cups from coffee hit are pretty great.

All of the Luna line actually, the Demi and late cup too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not neutrals, 5/6oz


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Not neutrals, 5/6oz


Just got some of these from coffee hit, agree with Gary , very nice cups


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Ancap palmero competition 150ml.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> Ancap palmero competition 150ml. /QUOTE]
> 
> Plus 1 - just ordered some. Price made me swallow hard though.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Neill said:
> 
> 
> > Ancap palmero competition 150ml. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Neill said:
> 
> 
> > Ancap palmero competition 150ml. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm on the lookout for some cups and those did catch my eye but then so did the price for the coloured ones. You almost need to buy 6 to get decent value.

I'm also tempted by the ACF cups at Coffeesmths (as I'd prefer a tulip design) however they just come in plain.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I recently bought a set of 4 white 6oz Nuova Point Cappuccino cups from ebay :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nuova-Point-Cappuccino-Cups-Set-4-MADE-ITALY-/271179809187?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item3f239381a3

I'm really liking them and their simple white looks, the walls are nice and thick and retain heat very well, they weigh in at 248g each.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I find the Illy Cappa cups spot on. I guess it depends how you like it but at 6 ounces it is just right for a single


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas. Where can you see the Illy cups. Paul


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

For daily use, just the tapered mugs from Ikea: Nice thick walls & cheap to replace when they hit the porcelain floor tiles (!)


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

I got some Ginevra cups when i purchased some coffee from the Ginevra site. Really pleased with them and they are the perfect size for us. Good price too.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I like the Caffe Nero cups, I recently bought a couple for £5 pound each.


----------

